# Enter For Your Chance To Receive A FREE Case Of DynaGrip Heavy Duty Max!



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

For those of you who also happen to be members of ContractorTalk.com, there is a giveaway going on that you might be interested in entering.









Enter For Your Chance To Receive A FREE Case Of DynaGrip Heavy Duty Max!
https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/...ive-free-case-dynagrip-heavy-duty-max-413337/


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This has been extended to Friday.

Receive A FREE Case Of DynaGrip Heavy Duty Max!
https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/...ive-free-case-dynagrip-heavy-duty-max-413337/


----------

